# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Ссориться полезно! Главное – делать это правильно

## Irina

*Многие скажут, что «худой мир лучше доброй ссоры», а кто не согласен, тот скандалист. На самом деле конфликты помогают решить многие проблемы*

Недавно в одном из глянцевых журналов я увидела интервью с несколькими очень успешными женщинами. Из числа «владелиц заводов, газет, пароходов». На вопрос «Умеете ли вы идти на конфликт?» они дружно ответили: «Да! Очень часто в жизни надо быть жесткой, гнуть свою линию и, приняв решение, идти до конца».

А как же «вечная женственность»? – подумала я. Как же мнение, что приличная женщина, мечта поэтов и сантехников, никогда ни с кем не ссорится и вся ее жизнь – путь улыбок и компромиссов? Впрочем, к интервью прилагались фотографии, с которых на меня смотрели не хладнокровные акулы бизнеса, а элегантные женщины, спокойные и доброжелательные. Получается, можно конфликтовать и при этом «не терять лицо»?
Работа над ошибками

Почему вообще люди ссорятся – и при этом так боятся конфликтов? Потому что наши интересы часто не совпадают с интересами окружающих, и постоянно приходится как-то увязывать одно с другим. Искать компромисс, подстраиваться, уступать, избегать споров – и, гораздо реже, настаивать на своем.

В результате «соглашательской политики» одна из сторон вечно оказывается в проигрыше и пребывает в состоянии хронического стресса. Причем человек может даже не отдавать себе отчета, что с ним происходит.
*
Почему так получается? Есть три распространенных ошибочных представления о конфликтах.*

1. Воспитанные люди не устраивают скандалов. На самом деле конфликт и скандал – не одно и то же. Скандал – это бессистемный выплеск эмоций с негативным результатом (переколотила в ярости всю посуду – порезала палец, подбирая осколки; накричала на подчиненного – получила назавтра заявление об уходе). Конфликт – это столкновение двух точек зрения. Его можно разыграть изящно, как шахматную партию, и достичь нужных результатов.

2. Меня перестанут любить. Часто человек не отстаивает свою точку зрения из боязни рассердить партнера и потерять его расположение. Жена не может намекнуть мужу, что ей надоело приводить в порядок дом после еженедельных вечеринок, которые он устраивает для друзей. Ведь очень сложно выйти из образа «идеальной хозяйки», пусть даже эти вечные гости уже давно лишили вас возможности располагать собой в собственном доме. Конечно, озвучив свои желания, можно получить в ответ фонтан обвинений в нечуткости и эгоизме: «Я был о тебе лучшего мнения, а ты…» Типичная манипуляция! Поддавшись на нее раз, вы всю жизнь рискуете прожить ради чужого удобства, а не ради того, чего хотите сами.

3. Меня будут считать агрессивным человеком. Эта ошибка особенно типична для женщин. Считается, что идеальная женщина должна быть мягкой и уступчивой, а потому всплески агрессивности (то есть злость и раздражение) надо подавлять. Но гнев нельзя вечно держать в себе – рано или поздно он прорвется наружу, и не факт, что в подходящий для этого момент.

Не стоит бояться показаться злой и нечуткой, озвучьте свои желания. Уступчивость в важных вопросах к хорошему не приведет; ваши молчаливые жертвы вряд ли будут оценены по достоинству, скорее, их будут воспринимать как должное.

4. Ссоры подрывают мое здоровье. Всякий конфликт действительно ведет к потерям – эмоциональным и физическим. Происходит выброс адреналина в кровь, подскакивает давление, учащается пульс, дрожат руки – и это лишь видимые проявления. Конечно, лучший вариант – прийти к согласию мирным путем, что сэкономит силы и вам, и вашему оппоненту. А вот замалчивание проблемы грозит перевести конфликт в стадию «хронического стресса». Специалисты сходятся на том, что хронический стресс вреднее, чем бурный, но непродолжительный. Он как червь подтачивает защитные силы организма. Его проявления – раздражительность, резь в глазах по утрам, повышенная утомляемость, снижение иммунитета и, как следствие, частые простуды и обострение «болячек».
Прояснение отношений
*
Выяснение отношений – дело, безусловно, неприятное. Но все-таки без этого не обойтись. Обратимся к «классическим» сюжетам.*

●«Мистер и миссис Смит». Конечно, конфликт – это всегда стресс. Но замалчивание проблем – тот же стресс, только скрытый. То есть вы чувствуете при этом себя также скверно, у вас падает настроение, случаются соматические расстройства, а вы не понимаете, что с вами происходит. Решившись на конфликт, вы можете поставить точки над i.

Скрытые стрессы действуют тайно, исподтишка терзая ваши нервы. Показательный пример – сюжет фильма «Мистер и миссис Смит». Когда некогда мирные супруги начинают палить друг по другу баллистическими ракетами и ставить мины-ловушки, ты понимаешь – вот до чего доводит задушенное раздражение.

●«Служебный роман». Как мы все переживаем за Новосельцева, когда мымра, уже преобразившаяся в неотразимую даму, под влиянием гнусных наветов начинает подозревать в нем расчетливого карьериста! И если бы Новосельцев оставался все тем же мямлей, которым был на протяжении многих лет, то не видать ему своего личного счастья, а нам – финальных титров «Через 9 месяцев у Новосельцевых было уже три сына». Но наш герой проявил характер, вывел любимую женщину из себя, помог ей устроить погром в кабинете, выплеснуть гнев – и добился своего.

●«Двое на дороге». Эти супруги (очаровательная и непосредственная героиня Одри Хепберн и супермен) ссорятся всю совместную жизнь – и тем не менее продолжают оставаться вместе. Причиной тому, конечно, любовь, но и то чувство новизны, которое им дают непрекращающиеся споры. Один такой спор, правда, чуть не стал последним – когда жена, устав от вечной занятости мужа, уходит к любовнику. Но все заканчивается хорошо – они не только не разводятся, но и понимают, что до сих пор безумно любят друг друга и полны взаимного интереса. Можно предположить, что прежде чем они доберутся до счастливой старости, их ждет множество самых интересных и грандиозных ссор – иначе им тут же станет скучно друг с другом.

●«Умница Уилл Хантинг». Еще неизвестно, как бы сложилась судьба Уилла, математического гения, озлобленного на весь мир, если бы ему не встретился ершистый психотерапевт Шон, с которым наш умница беспрестанно ссорится и спорит. Шон не пытается втереться к нему в доверие, не спускает грубостей и не стесняется говорить нелицеприятные вещи в лицо. Дело у них доходит практически до рукоприкладства, но в результате Уилл учится доверять людям, а Шон вылезает из кокона, в который заполз несколько лет назад после смерти жены.
Важно

►Короткие стрессы укрепляют иммунитет, а хронические (в том числе и скрытые) – его подрывают. Кроме того, острый стресс активизирует первобытную реакцию «бороться до конца» и чаще приводит к весомым результатам.

►Ссоры и нервные потрясения не ведут к преждевременной старости, а напротив, позволяют мобилизоваться и дольше оставаться молодыми и красивыми.

►Хронический стресс провоцирует мигрень и ускоряет развитие болезни Альцгеймера.

►Скрытый стресс – тот самый червь, что подтачивает ваше здоровье из года в год.

►Подскочившее при стрессе давление может привести к инсульту. Но тут важен не сам стресс, а реакция на него. Поэтому так важно уметь правильно конфликтовать!

►7 из 10 человек в России находятся в состоянии хронического стресса.

----------

